# Kindle Paperwhite or 3G



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I had a K2 3G and now have a Kindle Keyboard with 3G.  I'm thinking about ordering the Paperwhite but with no 3G.  Do you think I'll be sorry?  Will I miss it?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was convinced I had to have 3G but decided to pass this time--I ordered the WiFi only Paperwhite (with special offers). WiFi has become so common place. I used to joke that I had to have 3G so I could buy a book while riding on the Concord Trailways bus to Logan Airport. Well, now the buses have free WiFi! I'm hoping I don't miss the 3G...time will tell.

L


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

I think it depends on where you mostly use it.  My first Kindle had 3g, but I really only use it at home (where I have WiFi) or on trips (where I have WiFi or enough books to tide me over anyway).  So last year when I upgraded to a touch, I went WiFi and haven't regretted it.  I just ordered the new Paperwhite WiFi for the same reason.

I know other people take their kindles out and about more often, and like to be able to order books on the spot without worrying about whether they are near a WiFi hotspot.  For them, 3g is essential, I think.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A year ago, I bought the $79 mini Kindle when it first came out. That was the first WiFi only Kindle I have ever owned.

Shortly after I received it, I went on a trip. The hotel I was staying at had WiFi but it had this ridiculous sign on procedure that had to be repeated every single time I turned on my computer (or woke it up). I couldn't stay logged in.

Trying to log on to the WiFi from my Kindle was a pain in the neck, as I had to go to the experimental browser and log in there. Most of the time it didn't work.

Why did I care? Because I have a subscription to the New York Times and I wanted to download the paper and read it while I ate breakfast, as I do everyday. This annoying experience *convinced* me I had to have 3G so I paid the extra $$ for it when I ordered my Kindle Touch.

Then, sometime over the course of the past year, my Times subscription morphed itself so that it now downloads to my iPhone and my Kindle Fire. Since my iPhone connects to WiFi networks much more easily than my mini-Kindle does, getting my daily dose of the paper became much less of an issue for me. Thus...this time I decided to forgo the 3G since in the 10 months I have owned my Touch, I have barely used it.

Meanwhile, I am still trying to figure out what is going on with the Times. Supposedly I am only supposed to get it on my Kindle (the Touch, now--I transferred the subscription) and to be able to read unlimited articles online. But it's put itself on my Fire and iPhone and updates daily, which is fine with me...

L


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

gibsongirl said:


> I think it depends on where you mostly use it. My first Kindle had 3g, but I really only use it at home (where I have WiFi) or on trips (where I have WiFi or enough books to tide me over anyway). So last year when I upgraded to a touch, I went WiFi and haven't regretted it. I just ordered the new Paperwhite WiFi for the same reason.
> 
> I know other people take their kindles out and about more often, and like to be able to order books on the spot without worrying about whether they are near a WiFi hotspot. For them, 3g is essential, I think.


Yep, that's all it boils down to. I had a K1 and k2 with 3G of course, but I think I only once ever downloaded a book away from home. So I went wifi only for my K3 and again with the PW.

Different story for people who read more and carry there kindles everywhere with them, or download newspapers daily like in the post above etc. I get those on my iPad personally, but even that is wifi only as I have wifi home and work and the iPad works fine on hotel wifi login systems. My iPhone is the only gadget I carry around when out and about.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I skipped 3G too, after having it on both my K1 and K3.  I too am hoping that with a few behavioral adjustments I won't miss it.


----------



## meowmeowkitty (Sep 7, 2012)

I am also having a hard time deciding between wifi and 3G. Most places in the US I can find a wifi spot easily. I live in Seattle, and there is Starbucks on just about every corner. Additionally most airports have free wifi. However, I was recently in Germany and my family seems to be afraid of leaving the wireless router on. 

So, while abroad is the 3G free to deliver a book I buy from the kindle store? Am I charged to use the 3G to use the experimental browser? This is not very clear on the Amazon website. I understand that I would be charged to receive subscriptions (newspapers, magazines), but I do not have any subscriptions.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi meowmeowkitty and welcome to Kindleboards!

I was in Switzerland last month and received a letter on my Kindle about International Delivery Fees. I'll summarize:

Download via WiFi for books, newspaper, magazine, and blog subscriptions is free in over 100 countries. 

If you use 3G to deliver newspapers, magazines, and blogs, there is a charge of $4.99 per week.

Personal documents delivered by 3G (outside of the US) cost $.99/mb, rounded up to the next whole mb.

There is no charge to download items to your computer and then transfer to your Kindle using USB.

There is no charge to use 3G outside the US to receive books, single periodical issues, access archived items, or browse the Kindle store.

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That was exactly what I waffled over yesterday. I have a K1 and a K3, which I have had for 2 years now. So I basically thought over how many times in the last 2 years did I have to use the 3G when I didn't have wifi available. By needing, I mean I had to get something right then and there. If I am just sitting at the doctors office, I have enough to read without going online. 

So I counted 2 times. Twice did I do something with the 3g away from home, where I didn't have wifi available. And here is the thing. Those 2 times where going somewhere other than the kindle book store. I actually looked up something, a map and address. Since starting with the last touch models the 3G is crippled anyway, I wouldn't have been able to do that with those. 

So based on this, I don't think I need the 3G. I'd rather save the $60 for cover, or to part pay for the HD Fire I am drooling over.  

I figured if I had to have a book so desperately while driving in town, I could just pull in the parking lot of a McDonalds. I would think it would pick that up from the outside, right up at the building. Never actually tried it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i got a paperwhite with 3G because i really miss it on my little K.  i don't have wi-fi at home, or at work, so i have to find a hotspot to download.  and while most (not all) starbucks in NYC have them, i still hate waiting.


----------



## meowmeowkitty (Sep 7, 2012)

Leslie said:


> Hi meowmeowkitty and welcome to Kindleboards!
> 
> I was in Switzerland last month and received a letter on my Kindle about International Delivery Fees. I'll summarize:
> 
> ...


What are personal documents? When I am on vacation I would not take a computer with me, so downloading from computer would not be an option. What can I "browse" with the experimental browser?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a K3 with no 3G and wish I had it. Not to download books really...got plenty of them to choose from, but it's the "choosing" that 3G would enable.

I have so many on there that I dont remember anything about them. I finish books alot during commutes, trips, etc and then want to pick a new one. I cant see any of the descriptions without a wireless connection. And apparently I often want to choose my next books on the fly.

I dont use my Kindle for anything but reading so a limited feature 3G is fine with me...I just want it to access my book collections as needed. So I am planning on buying the K PW 3G.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

We have 5 Kindles -- 2 K3s w/ 3G, 2 Touch - one WIFI and one 3G - and a Fire.  I really prefer the 3G and just ordered a PW in 3G.  I just find it so much easier to use.  I don't mind paying the premium for it.  It's worth it to me to have the "instant gratification".  And my first e-reader was the K3 3G and I got spoiled early on!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

telracs said:


> i got a paperwhite with 3G because i really miss it on my little K. i don't have wi-fi at home, or at work, so i have to find a hotspot to download. and while most (not all) starbucks in NYC have them, i still hate waiting.


If I didn't have WiFi at home or work, I would definitely get the 3G. Like you, I am not a patient waiter. But since I bought the WiFi hotspot for the Free Clinic, I have WiFi at the places where I spend the majority of my time and am mostly likely to get the urge to buy a book.

Including Concord Trailways buses. LOL.

L


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Amazon has done it, darn it. There's nothing wrong with my K3, but I am jonesing for a Paperwhite 3G. With the light, the touch screen, and the fact that I hope to do some international traveling and the 3G might come in handy, I want one.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am up in the air about the 3G or WiFi only also, but I think I am going to get the WiFi KPW w/o SO.  I basically side load most of my books onto my Kindle thru Calibre so quite honestly I don't think I am going to miss the 3G.  My K2 had 3G as did my KK but I really don't think I will miss it that much.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

meowmeowkitty said:


> What are personal documents? When I am on vacation I would not take a computer with me, so downloading from computer would not be an option. What can I "browse" with the experimental browser?


Personal documents are things you email to your Kindle. They can range from a one page memo you typed in Word to a book you downloaded from another source. Yes, you can transfer a book with the USB cable but sometimes email is easier. Also, when you email personal documents, they get saved in your Kindle archive in "the cloud" so you have access to them from multiple devices.

I don't really use the experimental browser much. It's basically a regular Internet browser but it's all in black and white and some features are just not going to work on the Kindle. I don't think you can watch videos, for example. Others who use it know more than me and hopefully they will chime in.

L


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I got the 3G Paperwhite. I have the $79 kindle and the Touch. I intended to put the Touch in my purse to carry with me, but I love it so much that I wanted to use it around the house, so I end up taking the $79 one with me. Unfortunately, every time I go somewhere like appts. for the kids,etc. I find that I can't read easily on my kindle because I need to sync with my Touch at home and I cannot since the baby kindle is only wifi. So I'm left with nothing to read. That has happened multiple times because I have run out the door and forgot to sync or get the book I'm reading onto the kindle before I left. Since I absolutely hate this, I opted for the 3G. I don't need it for buying books out and about, I just need it for syncing usually.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I was planning to order wifi only PW until I thought about the cruise I am taking next month.  I like to be able to keep up with US news easily.  I will pay a premium for the device and the small international delivery fee to  have the news delivered automatically each day. Cruise ship wifi is expensive and slow.


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

meowmeowkitty said:


> What can I "browse" with the experimental browser?


I don't, and wouldn't, really browse with it. I do the same thing I do with the non-experimental parts of the Kindle eReader: Read texts.

Of course, the great majority of books are texts. And the great majority of web sites are not. So books that read well on the Kindle are easy to find, but web sites -- not so easily found.

Here are examples of text based web sites that interest me and usually load in just a couple seconds:

http://www.readingthenet.com/mob?ct=pg1&whp=30&u=twp.com
http://m.timesofindia.com/
http://cell.weather.gov/

There also are email options that work, although they are not as easy to use or as fast as what I post above.

There must be thousands of good web sites for the eInk browsers -- and literally hundreds of millions of bad ones.

As a international-news-hound, I love this feature.

At least on the Kindle Keyboard 3G, Amazon provides default browser favorites that are totally unsuited to the device. They don't even give a favorite for the Amazon site that is made for simple browsers. I don't strongly recommend it, but here is the Amazon web site best suited to an eInk browser:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/h.html

The tremendous feature for my family is that the 3G browser (except for the Touch) is free world-wide. For people who need to communicate world-wide, can live with slowish email, and can't afford a international cell phone plan, it is a good option.

I consider the Paperwhite announcement good news for the future of eInk 3G browsing. While free world-wide cell-phone-network browsing can't last forever, so long as Amazon provides the free service on a new device, I hope and expect they will continue to provide it on old ones.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Regarding using the web browser:  it is important to know that while you are basically unlimited with the Keyboard model, when they introduced the Touch Amazon restricted browser usage while using 3G.  You can basically only go to Amazon and Wikipedia.  I would expect the new Kindles to follow this model.  On WiFi there are no limitations as to sites you can access.


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I would expect the new Kindles to follow this model.


Ann, here is the language that makes me hope otherwise:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008UB7DU6/ref=fs_clw



> Search Wikipedia and the Web
> 
> Kindle makes it easy for you to search. Enter a word or phrase and Kindle will search every instance across your Kindle library, in the Kindle Store, on Wikipedia, or the Web using Google search. Kindle Paperwhite 3G features an experimental WebKit-based browser to provide a better experience on your e-reader.


To qualify my last post, I suggest not relying on such tea leaves and instead waiting until the devices are actually released and independently reviewed. I'm a _Consumer Reports_ fan.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

One thing that I like 3g for is being able to download samples from anywhere.  I use them as a kind of bookmark -- I heard about a book that looks good, so instead of remembering the name and why it looked interesting, I just download the sample.  I like being able to do that from anywhere.  Although, I use it most frequently from my office computer, in which case it would just download over wifi anyway.  

I have probably gotten to a point where I don't need 3g, but I still want 3g.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

As seldom as I've used the Kindle lately, I couldn't justify the extra $$$ for the 3G this time.  I think it will be mostly for reading in bed because either the iPad or the Kindle Fire usually go out with me when I'm out and about since they are more versatile.  And, we have wifi at home.

On the other hand, I've learned something since my last Kindle:  Just because you CAN put a thousand books on your Kindle, doesn't mean you SHOULD put a thousand books on your Kindle.  My Kindle is so cluttered that I can't find anything on it.  I think I'll give myself a limit on the new one...maybe 6 books at a time.  Then, I'll read them and dump them.  So, with that in mind, 3G would be nice....to always know I can get a new book anytime, anywhere.  

Really, I'm feeling kind of guilty about ordering a PW at all, since it means Kindarella will have to retire.  I'm at Launch Day+about 1 week for my estimated delivery, so I should have a few good reviews before my ship date to decide if I'm going to cancel it...or swap to 3G.

I bet I didn't help you at all.  And, I'm sure I didn't help me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PhillyGuy said:


> Ann, here is the language that makes me hope otherwise:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008UB7DU6/ref=fs_clw
> 
> To qualify my last post, I suggest not relying on such tea leaves and instead waiting until the devices are actually released and independently reviewed. I'm a _Consumer Reports_ fan.


I don't see that as implying that anything specifically. The full web would still be available when on WiFi. . . but I'm betting NOT when on 3G.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm another one - no wi fi at home, and home is where I use the Kindle, so 3G for the foreseeable future.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> One thing that I like 3g for is being able to download samples from anywhere. I use them as a kind of bookmark -- I heard about a book that looks good, so instead of remembering the name and why it looked interesting, I just download the sample. I like being able to do that from anywhere. Although, I use it most frequently from my office computer, in which case it would just download over wifi anyway.
> 
> I have probably gotten to a point where I don't need 3g, but I still want 3g.
> 
> ...


I agree with you completely, but my stack of overdue library books has changed the equation. I can never quite catch up with the library books I've downloaded via computer and, as a result, haven't turned on Whispernet in about ten months to keep from losing them. So, while I still think I would want 3G if I upgraded to a PW, I actually don't use it anymore. (All my "possibles" are now on my library site wish list instead.)


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I do that with samples too.  But I do it from the Amazon site on my phone if I'm not at a PC since I don't carry my Kindle around.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I went to my mom & stepdad's in May for nearly 3 weeks when stepdad was having serious health issues. I took my KK/3G and my Fire. But they don't have wi-fi so my Fire was useless for connecting. And it wasn't like I could zip into town all the time to look for hotspots (and they live in rural New Hampshire anyway). So even though I had plenty of books on the KK, as often happens none of them were what I *wanted* to read.  I was very happy to have the 3G capability, even though it was reallllllllly slow. (My Verizon phone had a great signal; the AT&T 3G of the Kindle, not so much.)

Occasionally, my wi-fi at home goes out for awhile for no discernible reason. Not always while I'm doing something with the Kindle, but sometimes. I live in a somewhat rural-ish area too, so if I'm not planning on going somewhere soon, I don't want to have to make a special trip to get wi-fi.

So even if I only use the 3G as backup a few times a year, it's worth the extra $ -- to me -- to keep a Kindle with that capability. I want my books when I want them!   And so I ordered the PW w/3G.  If there had been no 3G option, I would likely have not ordered one.

The only one I've bought without 3G was the K4, and then only because I got the refurb deal for $49 (or was it $39?) back in May, just so I could try it out. I wouldn't take it travelling, though.


----------



## tomato88 (Sep 10, 2012)

I tried to justify $60 for the 3G, but my phone does everything that Kindle's 3G could do exclusively and having access to Amazon 24/7 isn't that much important to me. I'm going with WiFi-only.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

KindleGirl said:


> I got the 3G Paperwhite. I have the $79 kindle and the Touch. I intended to put the Touch in my purse to carry with me, but I love it so much that I wanted to use it around the house, so I end up taking the $79 one with me. Unfortunately, every time I go somewhere like appts. for the kids,etc. I find that I can't read easily on my kindle because I need to sync with my Touch at home and I cannot since the baby kindle is only wifi. So I'm left with nothing to read. That has happened multiple times because I have run out the door and forgot to sync or get the book I'm reading onto the kindle before I left. Since I absolutely hate this, I opted for the 3G. I don't need it for buying books out and about, I just need it for syncing usually.


This happens to me a fair bit too. Mainly because I use my fire for reading at night and then if I take my touch with me and forget to sync, it's hard to find where I'm at then. I'm still only getting the Wifi Paperwhite, because since the paperwhite has a light, I'm going to use it as my dedicated reader and not read much on the fire anymore. I'm sure there will still be times I read on the fire and wish I could sync, but I think it'll be a lot less. The syncing issue would be the only reason I'd consider wi-fi since I have wi-fi at home and always load my books with enough to read so really have no need for it otherwise.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I was so thinking I needed need the 3g.  I mean, how often do I use it?  Can't I just download a boatload before I head out if need be?  But... then I just so happened to go camping last week!  I had plenty of books!  But since I had 3g I also had access to all of my blogs as usual.  YES!  It was a terribly slow connection but it got the job done.  I could have lived without them.  But it was just SO COOL to have them.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I showed a friend my K3 to see if she would like it. She's not much of a reader, she may even have a reading disability. But she thought the Kindle was easier to read than a paper book and liked the ability to make the font bigger. So now I have an excuse to fob the K3 off on her I mean generously give the K3 to her and pre-order a Paperwhite 3G.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Being able to gift old Kindles does make talking yourself into upgrade.

My K1 went to my gf at the time when I got a refurbed K2 (summer 2009 I think).  Then my K2 went to my parents when I decided to get a K3 for the pearl screen and smaller form factor (around Xmas 2010).  Now my dad has the K2 (not sure he's used it though, as I got my mom a KT for xmas last year).  My K3 will go to my current gf when my PW gets here on Oct 3.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Considering I once bought the next book in a series while zipping down the highway in the middle of nowhere, I would not give up 3G.  

(passenger, not driver)


----------



## werdegast (Apr 22, 2011)

I will stick with my K3g for now.

Maybe once I have had a chance to check out the Paperwhite in person I will purchase one.
It would be WiFi because of the restrictions of the new kindles and 3g.  But I would still hate to loose my page turn buttons


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Something to consider if you read on two (or more) Kindles -- syncing to furtherest page read.  With 3G, you can sync wherever you are.  You can't with wifi only.  My K3 and KT are 3G.  KPW will be too.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, that's definitely a good point.  I only keep one Kindle, and when I'm out and about, if I'm reading at all, I'm usually reading on my iPhone.  So I'm pretty much only syncing my Kindle at home.  But very useful for people with multiple Kindles for sure.

In any case,this thread is pointing out good things for people who've never had a Kindle before to consider when deciding on whether they need 3g or not.  Basically it comes down to 3g being a good thing to pay more for if some of the following apply to you:

-No wifi at home.  No brainer to get 3g.
-Take the Kindle everywhere you go.  Probably worth it as you never know when you'll want to download a book or sample
-If you get newspapers, blogs etc. downloaded daily or more often.  May want 3g for when out and about, traveling etc.
-Plan on having more than one Kindle and want to sync furthest page read with no worries of needing a wifi hot spot
-Travel a lot and don't want to worry with hotel wifi etc.
-Don't have a tablet or smartphone with 3g, and/or just can't stomach reading on them

If a few of those, and similar, concerns apply to you then the extra money for 3g is probably worth it.  If they don't, then wifi is probably the better fit, and you can spend the money saved on ebooks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good list.  I think the synching thing is probably the least of the issues, and probably of most concern if one does't have WiFi at home.  I only have one 3G Kindle, my K1, and it's my least used Kindle.  Most of the time, I use my WiFi Kindles.  I just make sure I've synched whichever Kindle before I walk out the door.  Needing 3G to Whispersync is only really important if both the Kindles I'm swapping between have been away from WiFi for awhile, which would mean away from home.  And I seldom take more than one Kindle away from home.

Betsy


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I got 3g with my KKB because I read a lot of nonfiction and often, in the midst of my reading want to look up additional background info on a particular topic.  Even reading fiction, there are things I like to further investigate. On the new Kindles you can only go to Wikipedia, but this always gives me about as much info as I need to tide me over. Besides which, googling for info on 3g is painfully clunky.

As it goes, I don't find myself in the position of "have to know right now" all that often when I am out of home. The 3g service is so slow that even reading Wikipedia  is not as pleasant as it is on a quick, reliable, and easy to use desktop; "It can wait till I get home."  A caveat: I don't travel a lot, which would alter my viewpoint on waiting.

I have not yet decided which route I will go.  $50 more for 3g on the Touch seemed reasonable, but $60 may be over the limit.


----------



## Julia Goolia (Dec 14, 2010)

lynninva said:


> I was planning to order wifi only PW until I thought about the cruise I am taking next month. I like to be able to keep up with US news easily. I will pay a premium for the device and the small international delivery fee to have the news delivered automatically each day. Cruise ship wifi is expensive and slow.


Just a heads up: you won't be able to access 3/4G while sailing. You will likely get it while in ports but you'll be out of luck on sea days. As a longtime Kindle owner (all 3G) and a frequent cruiser, I've just learned to work around it. I still love my 3G for any other times though.

Take care,

Julia


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

I will be ordering the 3G version without ads within a couple weeks.  I have had an older kindle with keyboard a few years ago and it had 3G.  Used it all the time.  When I was out and about I purchased books, and lots of free ones the most.  It really comes in handy when away from wifi.  It's worth the little extra cost to me.  

Currently own a Nook Glowlight and have wanted to purchase books when out and about and couldn't.  Was frustrating.  Won't go without 3G again.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

You know...  When I bought my K3 I had to have 3G because I just knew if I didn't, I'd run into situations where I needed a new book while on the road and I would be stuck.  Sure enough that happened once or twice while I was going on vacation, and I was glad I went with the 3g.  This was all before I got my smartphone though, and I never even though about this...  now that I have my smartphone I can buy books on a much easier to navigate device and send them over to my Kindle no problem, or even tether my phone to the Kindle (which I doubt I'd ever do since I can just use my phone).

If you have a smartphone I see no reason to buy a 3g Kindle, unless you don't always have the phone on you or something.  I'm glad I just realized this because now I'll save myself a bunch of money.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Only thing is not all phones can be tethered for free--i.e. iPhones can't as there's not tethering app in the App store-- so you have to pay $20 a month (on Verizon, not sure other carriers) to make it wifi hot spot.  The FCC recently ruled carriers like Verizon can't block tethering apps in order to charge for their own---but the ruling didn't extend to app stores like Apple's having to allow tethering apps.  So iPhone users are out of luck, but Android users are good to go.

So if you were traveling and only had a wifi Kindle and an iPhone, you could buy the book on the iPhone and send it to your Kindle, but you'd have to find a wifi hot spot for the Kindle to be able to download it to the Kindle.  You could read it on the phone in the Kindle app of course though.  But many on here can't stand backlit screens (or screens that small).

Personally, none of that is an issue for me as I always have a few unread books on my Kindle (well lots counting the free classics I have and seldom get around to reading) and don't read much when traveling other than on the plane.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

True, forgot about iPhones, though I hate them anyway for reasons similar to this scenario.  I'm on a rooted Android so I can tether away.  For me, the little bit of juggling I'd have to do to get it to the Kindle is worth saving $60-70 for the few times I'd actually need to do it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am leaning towards a PaperWhite with 3G.  That is the one thing that I absolutely hate about the baby Kindle that I use most of the time.  I am an instant gratification person and it's much easier for me to turn on the antenna and just be connected than having to deal with joining a wifi network (especially the ones where you have to go to a web page and sign in).  I've had it on all my other Kindles and I really miss it on this one.


----------



## bluesplayer (Sep 30, 2010)

Bought my mother a KB +3G for Christmas almost two years ago now.  Did the screen saver "hack" and it loaded it with pics of her kids, her grand kids, great grand kids, etc.  with a very special Merry Christmas Mom  welcome screen for when she first opened the box (she loves her screen savers!).

Now to the point , while I’d love to save $60 (I’ve been essentially forced into retirement) my mother has no wi-fi , can’t spell wi-fi, and doesn’t frequent any place that HAS free wi-fi.  Even if she did the thought of trying to talk her through connecting at Mickie D’s, library, etc. over a phone is a stroke waiting to happen for both of us so…  it will be 3G again - but this time she’ll live with the adds version ($20 cheaper)!

I have two KB 3Gs myself  (until lately I was never home and where I traveled it was away from wf-fi so...) and I sometimes use them for Audible books, especially now that the audio and visual book can be synced (update 3.4) I don’t see any PW’s in my near future.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

berfles said:


> If you have a smartphone I see no reason to buy a 3g Kindle, unless you don't always have the phone on you or something. I'm glad I just realized this because now I'll save myself a bunch of money.


I have IPhone, but still just ordered a 3G kindle PW. Too many times I am reading or browsing store on kindle and want to buy a book or just get a sample. I don't want to have to put down kindle, then turn on phone, go to app/website and purchase etc. it's so nice to just download without having to have wifi or to use another device.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

LuvHorses said:


> I have IPhone, but still just ordered a 3G kindle PW. Too many times I am reading or browsing store on kindle and want to buy a book or just get a sample. I don't want to have to put down kindle, then turn on phone, go to app/website and purchase etc. it's so nice to just download without having to have wifi or to use another device.


I would only do that if I absolutely had to. The browser on Kindle is terrible and slow.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

berfles said:


> I would only do that if I absolutely had to. The browser on Kindle is terrible and slow.


I am not talking about buying using browser on kindle. I am talking about buying from the kindle store within the kindle itself. It's fast and easy.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Agree to disagree.  I don't always know what book I want next so I like to hop around and check them out on the fly, and the Kindle isn't the most responsive device and I just get impatient trying to go from place to place.  I guess I'm too impatient and don't like the 5 way for navigating.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

berfles said:


> Agree to disagree. I don't always know what book I want next so I like to hop around and check them out on the fly, and the Kindle isn't the most responsive device and I just get impatient trying to go from place to place. I guess I'm too impatient and don't like the 5 way for navigating.


I agree with you On when your browsing then phone or laptop are best. But when you know what book you want, it's easier on the kindle.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

3G is just a nice feature.  Not something one has to have to use the kindle, but it sure is a nice feature.  I have had an older kindle years ago with 3G and used it quite a bit.  Went a couple years without an ereader, and then bought NookGlow a few months ago.  Loved it except for no 3G.  Many times I wanted to buy or get sample of books and couldn't.  Won't buy another ereader without 3G.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

LuvHorses said:


> I am not talking about buying using browser on kindle. I am talking about buying from the kindle store within the kindle itself. It's fast and easy.


Even the Kindle store is slow and clunky vs. buying on a PC IMO. Just due to the eink refresh rate, slower typing on the K3 keyboard vs. a computer keyboard (much less the touch screen keyboard I'd have to use on the PW when I get it) etc. Only time I use it is for the Prime Lending Library since as far as I know you have to download those books through the store on the Kindle. But I haven't been bothering with that much lately due to that and not being able to have them on my iPhone as well to read when out and about with whispersync.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I got a K2 with 3G of course about 2 1/2 yrs ago.  Loved the 3G, coulnd't immagine not having it.  My work didn't have wi-fi and I didn't have a smart phone at that time.  Now work has wi-fi and I have a smart phone with the kindle app.  I even like reading on the phone.  The one time I really, really wanted to buy a book on the K2 where there wouldn't be wi-fi was while traveling on I-70 between Indpls. and Dayton.  Then the 3G wasn't available.  grrrrr.  Since getting my Fire last fall I haven't needed the 3G once.  So, if I break down and get the P.W. I probably won't get the 3G.  I have my phone and my K2 in a pinch.  If there is 3G reception


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I have WiFi at home. My first Kindle was a K3 Keyboard. I have a Paperwhite on preorder. Neither has 3G. I decided with a little planning, I don't need 3G at all.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sheesh, last night I changed the larger Fire from 4G to wifi. Thankfully, same ship date. Now, after reading this thread, I just now changed my order PW WIfi SO to the 3G. The reason, I have no problem taking the time to sync books at home, but someone mentioned the syncing between audio books & visual books. I can't do that anywhere with wifi, except at home, so instead of getting my kindle on 10/3, I'll have to wait now until 10/24. Even though I have to wait weeks, oh my, i'd like to thank the person who mentioned this.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Toby said:


> Sheesh, last night I changed the larger Fire from 4G to wifi. Thankfully, same ship date. Now, after reading this thread, I just now changed my order PW WIfi SO to the 3G. The reason, I have no problem taking the time to sync books at home, but someone mentioned the syncing between audio books & visual books. I can't do that anywhere with wifi, except at home, so instead of getting my kindle on 10/3, I'll have to wait now until 10/24. Even though I have to wait weeks, oh my, i'd like to thank the person who mentioned this.


I've done the Kindle/Audible sync on three different books since they announced it last week. It's a great feature and I am loving it more than I ever expected--I've even bought another "pair" to listen to/read when I finish the book I am currently listening to/reading.

I am still waffling on a PW with 3G but I always have my iPhone for reading when I am not in 3G territory (yes, you can sync in a triangle, too).

L


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Would you be reading books on your smartphone? I don't have a smartphone, but with the kindles getting better, smaller, lighter for the most part, I would rather read on the kindle. Use the smartphone when you don't want to carry your kindle. I took the time to sync my books at home, from the K4 to the Touch or the KDX whose battery is going, to both, plus my KK on weekends. but I was afraid that I would forget to sync the kindle/audible book at home before ruahing off to wherever.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Toby said:


> Sheesh, last night I changed the larger Fire from 4G to wifi. Thankfully, same ship date. Now, after reading this thread, I just now changed my order PW WIfi SO to the 3G. The reason, I have no problem taking the time to sync books at home, but someone mentioned the syncing between audio books & visual books. I can't do that anywhere with wifi, except at home, so instead of getting my kindle on 10/3, I'll have to wait now until 10/24. Even though I have to wait weeks, oh my, i'd like to thank the person who mentioned this.


My understanding was that the Paperwhite had no audio.


----------



## lori_piper (Oct 7, 2010)

I got the wi-fi only. For those rare times that I really need something, and I'm not near wifi, I can use my smart phone as a hotspot.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Toby said:


> Would you be reading books on your smartphone?


I read a decent amount in the Kindle app on my iPhone when I get stuck in a waiting room etc. I don't have enough time/interest in leisure reading outside of the home to lug my Kindle around. Where my phone is always in my pocket if I get stuck somewhere.

I'll occasionally read on my iPad at work to if stuck between meetings etc. as I always have that at work as I have all my work readings etc. on there. Though i tend to more often read newspapers on it than a book in the Kindle app.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

PW does not have audio, but the Fire does, so you can listen to an audio book on the Fire, then sync to the correct page on the book on the PW to read. The new Fire also has TTS.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Toby said:


> PW does not have audio, but the Fire does, so you can listen to an audio book on the Fire, then sync to the correct page on the book on the PW to read. The new Fire also has TTS.


Okay, that explains that. Thanks!


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> I read a decent amount in the Kindle app on my iPhone when I get stuck in a waiting room etc. I don't have enough time/interest in leisure reading outside of the home to lug my Kindle around. Where my phone is always in my pocket if I get stuck somewhere.
> 
> I'll occasionally read on my iPad at work to if stuck between meetings etc. as I always have that at work as I have all my work readings etc. on there. Though i tend to more often read newspapers on it than a book in the Kindle app.


Ditto. I'm not bringing my Kindle in to work, but my phone is always with me. Read on my lunch break, come home and use the Kindle for the rest of the day. Everything syncs, everything is good.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, I have to laugh at the image of "lugging" around a Kindle. They're just not that bulky, so the word doesn't feel right, to me. I take my Kindle with me most places; and if not my Kindle, then I have my Nexus 7 with me.

Phone, too, naturally.


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

I think Wi-Fi is a great choice.  I mean, how often are you going to be where you can't find a wi-fi hotspot when you NEED to dowload that new book?  I guess it is a personal decision, but for me, I'd just load up on a few books before leaving my wireless network, and I know I should be good to go, until I return


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I never considered "lugging around" my Kindle a chore.  Before I got my Kindle I always carried one or two paperbacks  with me wherever I went, carrying my Kindle is so much easier.  I've never want to read on my phone...the print is too small and it's a backlit screen and difficult for me to see in bright sun light.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Wow, I have to laugh at the image of "lugging" around a Kindle. They're just not that bulky, so the word doesn't feel right, to me. I take my Kindle with me most places; and if not my Kindle, then I have my Nexus 7 with me.
> 
> Phone, too, naturally.


I generally don't have a back pack or brief case with me when out and about. So anything that doesn't fit in a pants pocket qualifies as lugging around for me. It's not that the device is bulky, just that it requires carrying something else (backpack/brief case) or carrying it by itself in my hand when walking etc. which I'm not willing to do given I don't have much interest in leisure reading outside the home anyway. Granted, females with purses have it made here since they can just stick the Kindle in there since they take their purse everywhere anyway and it doesn't add much weight.

Anyway, I'm just not one to have much downtime outside of home or the office. If I'm not at those places I'm busy running errands, exercising or doing something with my girlfriend and/or friends. So I just don't have much need to lug gadgets around in a backpack or whatever. That stuff is for work or when bored at home, not when out and about doing things for me.

iPad I take to work as I use it a lot at work. Also take it when I travel most of the time. But it's not getting lugged around when I'm running errands or eating out etc. either. My kindle seldom leaves the nightstand, I just don't do much leisure reading (other than newspapers on my iPad) other than at night before sleeping. I read and write a ton for work, so more reading isn't the first thing I want to do when I stop working or what I want to spend most of my free time on.



perryluvr said:


> I think Wi-Fi is a great choice. I mean, how often are you going to be where you can't find a wi-fi hotspot when you NEED to dowload that new book? I guess it is a personal decision, but for me, I'd just load up on a few books before leaving my wireless network, and I know I should be good to go, until I return


But to be fair, that varies by person. Not everyone is in a city/town with free wifi everywhere, some people get blogs or newspapers on their Kindle daily (or a few times a day) and need the wireless more often etc. Wifi only is great for me since I'm in a big city and don't often take my Kindle out of the house anyway. But that doesn't work for people who use the wireless more, take the kindle everywhere etc.



Tatiana said:


> I never considered "lugging around" my Kindle a chore. Before I got my Kindle I always carried one or two paperbacks with me wherever I went, carrying my Kindle is so much easier. I've never want to read on my phone...the print is too small and it's a backlit screen and difficult for me to see in bright sun light.


Yeah, I never cared paperbacks around before either. Reading has always been a do when bored at home thing for me.

I'd never want to read for long stretches on my phone, but it works fine for me in a pinch when stuck in a waiting room etc. My reading vision is still fine so I don't use a large font anyway, and I never read in the sun or outdoors in general so that's moot for me too.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

I learned my lesson on not having 3G recently.  Got a Nookglow a few months ago, sold now.  And had to have several things fixed and looked at on our truck.  Took several days of few hour waits.  I waited in waiting area all those times and read on my nook.  But I so wanted some new books to read and had heard good things about some and wanted to try some samples.  Was reading forums about some interesting reads etc.  and the dealership did not have free wifi.  

And yes I was able to use my phone to buy and download books, but I then I couldn't sync my nook!!  I hate reading on my phone and don't like reading on backlit devices.  I also read ereader forums quite a bit and am always finding  books I want to try or buy, let alone all the free books!  

There have been many times other then this where I wanted to buy or download samples when not around wifi.  When traveling in vehicle, waiting for other half , at a friends house that doesn't have router, sitting in our large backyard and wifi doesn't quite reach.  I do have my ereader with me most times, home and away.  

I will never not have a 3G ereader again.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow.

I have a Kindle Keyboard and can fit it in my pocket, even with the leather cover by Amazon outfitted on it. But I usually prefer to carry it by hand.

And the new Kindle Paperwhite is gonna be even smaller. 6.7" x 4.6" x 0.36" compared to 7.5" x 4.8" x 0.34" for Kindle Keyboard.

KPW is even lighter (7.5 oz) compared to KK (8.7 oz).

Wanna talk about "lugging around"?

Look at these iPad stats:

Height: 9.50 inches (241.2 mm)
Width: 7.31 inches (185.7 mm)
Depth: 0.37 inch (9.4 mm)
Weight: 1.44 pounds (652 g)

I could carry three KPWs, and it'd weigh less and, although thicker (because there's THREE of them), they would be a much smaller form-factor.

Which just goes to show you... Apple fans are hardcore, if not exactly logical. 

And also just goes to prove my old theory... Germans LOVE David Hasselhoff.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I dont carry my iPad around either. Only to work or when traveling when I have my briefcase or a backpack to put it in. It's way too bulky to carry around when out and about. 

Kindle I just have no need for out of the house as I'm not that avid a reader. iPad I use for work and can do all my reading on it when traveling and also keep up with email, my newspapers, Facebook etc so it's more useful than my Kindle which gets left at home.


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't carry my kindle or my iPad around with me, sometimes I don't even carry my mobile around with me. I'm ordering the new iPod nano so I have a small device I can take when I'm out on a walk. 

If its a nice day and I think I might stop somewhere for lunch then I might take the kindle with me, not sure how I would actually carry it though. 

I never use the 3G on my kindle though, its not used out and about unless I'm going away on a trip or I know I'll be stuck on public transport for hours, then it's always got more than one book on so if I finish one I can start the other. I've never downloaded a sample before, but if I did I can't imagine being impatient enough not to wait till I'm near wifi just to download a sample, hardly a hanging matter is it not being able to try that sample right this second.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I bought a wifi after several 3G models. Thinking that would be enough. It wasnt more than a week later I was interstate and saw a book I wanted. Went to buy it, doh, no 3G and no wifi connection. Ordered a 3G as soon as I could access the Internet. Never again.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I bought a wifi after several 3G models. Thinking that would be enough. It wasnt more than a week later I was interstate and saw a book I wanted. Went to buy it, doh, no 3G and no wifi connection. Ordered a 3G as soon as I could access the Internet. Never again.


You were on an Interstate, trying to buy a book on your Kindle? No wonder you ran over my pet squirrel, Kenny!

Your driver's license is hereby permanently revoked.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> You were on an Interstate, trying to buy a book on your Kindle? No wonder you ran over my pet squirrel, Kenny!
> 
> Your driver's license is hereby permanently revoked.


I have no idea what you are talking about. I said I was interstate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Craig,

Pushka's speaking Australian... she's not taking about being on an interstate (highway)...which, incidentally, one could do here in the US without actually driving; I've downloaded books on an interstate here while my hubby was driving.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Craig,
> 
> she's speaking Australian... she's not taking about being on an interstate (highway)...which, incidentally, one could do here in the US without actually driving; I've downloaded books on an interstate here while my hubby was driving.
> 
> Betsy


Moi aussi.

L


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

OK, so if you are travelling in a state that isn't your home state, what do you guys say?

Roads between states in Australia are called Freeways down under.  But most people fly between states, because the distance between our capital cities is huge!  

And even if I wasn't Aussie speak,  as Betsy has said, why on earth would I be driving and trying to download a kindle book at the same time.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Pushka said:


> OK, so if you are travelling in a state that isn't your home state, what do you guys say?
> 
> Roads between states in Australia are called Freeways down under. But most people fly between states, because the distance between our capital cities is huge!
> 
> And even if I wasn't Aussie speak,  as Betsy has said, why on earth would I be driving and trying to download a kindle book at the same time.


"out of state"
interstates are highways.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

telracs said:


> "out of state"
> interstates are highways.


Ok, that's different. Have never heard that expression before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Or just "out of town..."  Which of course could be the same state but we use it more widely than that.

I'd never heard the expression "I was interstate" before...  I love KindleBoards!

And you'd be shocked at some of the things people do here in the States while driving...downloading a book on one's Kindle would be pretty tame...  

Betsy


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Pushka said:


> OK, so if you are travelling in a state that isn't your home state, what do you guys say?
> 
> Roads between states in Australia are called Freeways down under. But most people fly between states, because the distance between our capital cities is huge!
> 
> And even if I wasn't Aussie speak,  as Betsy has said, why on earth would I be driving and trying to download a kindle book at the same time.


Egads, the very thought...! 

It was said in jest, though...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Pushka said:


> OK, so if you are travelling in a state that isn't your home state, what do you guys say?


I think I would say the name of the state, ie, "I was driving to Massachusetts." "I flew to California."



> Roads between states in Australia are called Freeways down under. But most people fly between states, because the distance between our capital cities is huge!


We have freeways. We also have turnpikes, thruways, beltways, expressways, and highways. Some have tolls, like the very cleverly named "Indiana Toll Road." They all can be part of the interstate highway system if they meet certain guidelines regarding road width, signage, etc. It took years for Rt. 128 in Massachusetts to meet the guidelines and become a segment of I95 (interstate 95, which runs from Houlton, ME to Miami, FL).

Some toll roads have rest areas and those rest areas may have free WiFi, in which case you'd be able to buy a Kindle book even withouth 3G. Just trying to stay on topic...  

L


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

And then there are some interstates like I-4, which is entirely contained within one state (in the case of I-4, Florida) and should more properly be called an Intrastate Highway.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

And to REALLY confuse the situation, we have Interstates that remain entirely within one state and US Highways which pass through several states but are not part of the Interstate system.

I think this was all part of a government plan that was developed during the cold war in case the US was ever invaded by the Soviets - they wouldn't be able to find their way around. My personal opinion is that if we are ever invaded by a hostile force, all roads should lead them to Washington DC, murder capitol of the US, where confusion reigns and liars reside. They'll be welcomed as a minority, given food, housing, medical treatment (whether needed or not) and paid not to work and so lose all hope of taking over the US.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> And to REALLY confuse the situation, we have Interstates that remain entirely within one state and US Highways which pass through several states but are not part of the Interstate system.


This book will fill you in on the details:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> ...all roads should lead them to Washington DC, murder capitol of the US, where confusion reigns and liars reside.


Well, I'll point out that Washington, DC, my home town, is not the murder capitol of the US nor has been in many years (last year's murder total was the lowest in 50 years). I recommend we get back on topic.

Betsy


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Or just "out of town..." Which of course could be the same state but we use it more widely than that.
> 
> I'd never heard the expression "I was interstate" before... I love KindleBoards!
> 
> ...


I've heard interstate used before online, and I'm English so it's not a term we would use. We have counties, but of course in geographical terms they are tiny so it would sound ludicrous if we said out of county. Dunno what we say, probably just something like oh he's gone away for the weekend.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

My husband is going interstate today. He's flying of course. And all us Aussies would know exactly what I mean.
So why did they call something an interstate when it doesn't?

We have toll roads here usually to cover the cost of the bridge.  Highways can go interstate or local, but most are called freeways now. 

And taking his kindle which is 3g so he can download books while interstate. Works for me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Pushka said:


> So why did they call something an interstate when it doesn't?


Because language isn't perfect?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka said:


> My husband is going interstate today. He's flying of course. And all us Aussies would know exactly what I mean.
> So why did they call something an interstate when it doesn't?


The whole highway system is called the Interstate Highway system. Basically because they're highways that are supported, at least in part, by the Federal government, rather than only by the states -- because they don't stay within on state, but cross state lines, hence "Interstate".

There are certain guidelines for width, lane size, etc. There are also areas of the system that are designed without overpasses or trees in the median or anything so that, in an emergency, they'd be adequate for landing a large aircraft. Initially, the idea was to have a good road system so that the army could move freely -- prior to that, many of the old US routes, though also Federally funded, went through small towns and had lots of curves and tunnels and such. Not suitable for large vehicles. In many places, the new roads follow similar routes, but in a lot of cases they cut new routes to make the road safe for higher speeds.

One negative aspect of the Interstate system is that many small towns that made money from travelers stopping to eat and sleep ended up worse off. . . . .people zipped right by them on the fast free way 5 miles away rather than stopping at the ma and pa stores in the towns they went through. Now, in many areas, commercial districts have sprung up at major -- and minor -- intersections along many routes.

Anyway -- though many of the roads do cross state lines, there are also roads that are part of the system that do not. In fact, in Hawai'i there are a couple of freeways that are part of the system, which is truly odd considering. 

East/West roads generally have even numbers, North/South roads generally have odd numbers. The 10s go all the way from one side of the country to the other (across the lower 4 and the 5s go all the way north and south. The numbers count up from the south and the west.

Here's a wikipedia article on the system: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstate_Highway_System. It's named after Eisenhower as it was during his administration that it got started.

And, to connect it to the topic, as Leslie says, many of the rest areas along the routes have Wifi and, even if not, you can almost always find cell towers along the routes so a 3G signal may be available for kindles so equipped.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The whole highway system is called the Interstate Highway system. Basically because they're highways that are supported, at least in part, by the Federal government, rather than only by the states -- because they don't stay within on state, but cross state lines, hence "Interstate".


There are plenty of roads that aren't on the interstate system so I'm not sure I'd say "the whole highway system."

From the author of the book I posted down thread:

_They account for one percent of our highway mileage. They carry a quarter of our traffic. They're really pretty amazing._

Only 1%? That surprised me. And to keep this on topic, you can download the Kindle version of his book when you are at a rest area that has free Wifi...LOL


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I'll point out that Washington, DC, my home town, is not the murder capitol of the US nor has been in many years (last year's murder total was the lowest in 50 years). I recommend we get back on topic.
> 
> Betsy


I think it's more the city northeast of DC, a hair south of me (Baltimore) that owns that dubious distinction.

born in DC but not raised in the city 

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There are plenty of roads that aren't on the interstate system so I'm not sure I'd say "the whole highway system."


Ah.

Clarification.

By 'whole highway system' I meant the Interstate system as a whole is called that, even though there are roads that are part of it that don't cross state lines. As contrasted with the old US Route system and the various state and county road systems.

As a result, people often refer to "The Interstate" when talking about any road that's part of the system, whether it's one that actually goes to another state or not.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, off topic proofing comment...
whether or not washington D.C. has the most murders in the nation, it is NOT the murder capitol.  it might be the murder capital.....


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

telracs said:


> NOT the murder capitol. it might be the murder capital.....


Which is why I didn't use *that *word. I can't remember which is which!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

and I KNOW that.  Aargh...

Oh, well...

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> and I KNOW that. Aargh...
> 
> Oh, well...
> 
> Betsy


sorry Betsy. i've been seeing it misused a lot lately and had to comment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> sorry Betsy. i've been seeing it misused a lot lately and had to comment.


Well, actually, you didn't. 

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, actually, you didn't.
> 
> Betsy


well, actually, i did... it was comment or go crazier....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

telracs said:


> well, actually, i did... it was comment or go crazier....


But didn't you say earlier that language isn't perfect?


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

I have always considered 3g to be extremely handy, but the built-in browser terrible. Is the browser in paperwhite any better?

Regards,

Adam


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Adam Kisiel said:


> I have always considered 3g to be extremely handy, but the built-in browser terrible. Is the browser in paperwhite any better?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Adam


Probably not. It's still the "experimental" browser, not the "silk" browser that graces the Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Adam Kisiel said:


> I have always considered 3g to be extremely handy, but the built-in browser terrible. Is the browser in paperwhite any better?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Adam


The limitations of eInk are part of the problem with the browser -- relatively slow page refresh and no color. Believe it or not it's much better now than it was on the K1. . . . .but I still find it incredibly cumbersome to use. I'd only do so in a true emergency.

Note also, however, that since the introduction of the current K4 and KT, the browser can only access the full web if the device is connected via WiFi. While on 3G, all you can get to are Amazon and Wikipedia. I've no doubt the same will be true on the PW.

The Fire, on the other hand, is a whole different animal. . . .the browser there is fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Adam Kisiel said:


> I have always considered 3g to be extremely handy, but the built-in browser terrible. Is the browser in paperwhite any better?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Adam


As the intent of the eInk Kindles is as a reader, not a web device, I doubt that Amazon will spend much time enhancing the browser. I suspect it's vestigial in nature...a leftover from Amazon's original design before they decided to have a separate tablet. And, as Ann said, the reach of the browser has been limited for 3G access...

Betsy


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

I think it will depend on how and where you use your Kindle.  

I have never had a 3G Kindle and it's never been an issue for me.  If I am traveling, I just make sure to load up on books before I leave for my trip so I have selections, and usually when I travel I do have some access to wifi anyway so it is not an issue.  I don't have any subscriptions to anything, so I am never worried about downloading the latest feed.  Spending the extra $ on 3G doesn't make sense for me, but if you are constantly in places where you don't have wifi and/or you like to download daily feeds of things, it may make sense for you.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As the intent of the eInk Kindles is as a reader, not a web device, I doubt that Amazon will spend much time enhancing the browser. I suspect it's vestigial in nature...a leftover from Amazon's original design before they decided to have a separate tablet. And, as Ann said, the reach of the browser has been limited for 3G access...
> 
> Betsy


Thank you. That explains a lot, I think.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Pushka said:


> My husband is going interstate today. He's flying of course. And all us Aussies would know exactly what I mean.
> So why did they call something an interstate when it doesn't?
> 
> We have toll roads here usually to cover the cost of the bridge. Highways can go interstate or local, but most are called freeways now.
> ...


But what do you say when you leave Australia? intercountry? intercontinent? paroled for good behavior?

/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> But what do you say when you leave Australia? intercountry? intercontinent? paroled for good behavior?
> 
> /


Headed Up Over.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Pushka said:


> But didn't you say earlier that language isn't perfect?


true. and neither are people. myself included...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> But what do you say when you leave Australia? intercountry? intercontinent? paroled for good behavior?
> /


Thankfully the state I live in was settled as a Free Colony. No convicts allowed here!  We say we are going overseas.


----------



## dabrickshaw (Sep 25, 2012)

3G is still the norm. I don't understand why they don't all have it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dabrickshaw said:


> 3G is still the norm. I don't understand why they don't all have it.


Welcome to KindleBoards, dabrickshaw!

Actually, I'm not so sure that it's the norm. There are a LOT of devices out there that are WiFi only. As to why they don't all have it, I think it's clear that Amazon doesn't want to spend that much money on free 3G; they'd have to raise the prices on all the devices. They could have a paid 3G option, as they will with the Fire 4G; but I doubt many people would pay for 3G just to download books, though no doubt some would.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

And it's a great option for giving consumers a cheaper device option for those of us who have no need for 3G on our e-readers.

My Kindle almost never leaves the house, and even when it does I always have plenty to read on it, so I've never once downloaded a book anywhere outside the house in 4 years of having a Kindle.  So paying for 3g would be a huge waste for me.

By offering wifi only and 3g models, I can save some money and those who need 3g can choose to pay more for those models.


----------



## MarkAJohn (Dec 26, 2010)

We were on a long cruise and I uncharacteristically ran out of books in the Aegean Sea off the coast of Turkey. With 3G, I restocked without incident. The signal was a little spotty, but everything came through. This may never come up again, but I'm sold on 3G.


----------



## Robbiegirl (Sep 21, 2012)

chilady1 said:


> I am up in the air about the 3G or WiFi only also, but I think I am going to get the WiFi KPW w/o SO. I basically side load most of my books onto my Kindle thru Calibre so quite honestly I don't think I am going to miss the 3G. My K2 had 3G as did my KK but I really don't think I will miss it that much.


Im new here. What is Calibre and what are the benefits of using it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Robbiegirl said:


> Im new here. What is Calibre and what are the benefits of using it?


Calibre is a third party -- completely unconnected to Amazon or Kindle -- book management software system. Part database, part formatter, part converter. I personally don't find any benefit to using it but a lot of our members find it very useful for keeping track of their library and/or coding their books so that they know series order and such.

There are a number of discussions of Calibre in the Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting section of the boards here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to a wiki page for Calibre.

http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Calibre

You'll find links to download Calibre there and also a link to the support forum.

And, as Ann says, we have various threads on Calibre...

Betsy


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I may wind up going with 3G.
It seems the wi-fi has just died on my 2 year old K3 and a backup means of downloading books might be worth the extra cost. 
I know, I can sideload from the Kindle app on my computer, but I'm kinda lazy for that,


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

My first two Kindles had 3G.  My 3rd Kindle doesn't and I've never once wished it did.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm an ebook hoarder. So, I have already downloaded plenty of books onto my K4 in case there isn't wifi. But, I can also tether the Kindle to my iPhone. So, I'd be all set anyway.

I ordered the Paperwhite 3G but canceled that and reordered the WiFi only Paperwhite instead. Pushed my date back though!


----------

